# Boeing Steerman Mosquito WW2 heroes



## Royzee617 (Jul 3, 2005)

A snippet from local TV about WW2 flyers and their beloved Steerman.


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Never a truer word spoken


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 7, 2005)

I recently went to the Cavauagh Flight Museum in Addison TX, they have a "resident" steerman that I got to hear fire up and do a run. My friend lives next to the guy that built it- I'll get the pictures up one of these days.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is one that usually shows up at our air show every year. It's a great bird.

We have another Stearman that comes in from Santa Paula regularly. That one has a pilot that has 20,000 hours in that very plane! You should see that guy fly. That one is all yellow.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are some pics Ive taken of Stearman's in Oz. Both are painted in a similar scheme.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice! I always liked that color scheme best for the stearman.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

I really luv the Steermans glorious engine sound I think the US has always made the best radials (apart from the Stringbags Pegasus of course  ).


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

This is my favourite Stearman flying in Oz, I reakon it looks great!
sourcehttp://www.aerotec.com.au


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

Bloody hell wild it looks like a flying Humbug


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, it will certainly get noticed that way. Looks like a referree!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah it does look like a referree! If I can remember correctly, it was painted to represent a form up plane for bombers? I think. I do remember seeing a black and white photo of one during the war in a magazine article that was written about this restored Stearman.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

That would make sense. The form up birds were always colorful and eye catching.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, especially those polka dot painted B24's!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

There are some great color pictures of form up birds in the book "The Mighty Eighth, The Colour Record" by Roger Freeman. Some are polka dot, some are striped.


----------

